# my new winery progress



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

About 5 years or so ago, I had started building a 12 x 16 storage shed as my girlfriend didn't have one when I had rented my house and moved there and then I moved it back to my house when she sold her house. 

It was used for storage and we kept on contemplating converting it into a winery / beer room.

Finally we are nearing completion.

here's a few pics. 












View from inside to my patio


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

decided to finish the inside with 5" beaded pine with a clear coating on it.

Wanted to make it nice in case we ever purchase some land by a River and want to move it there.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

I scored this






2 tap kegerator (2 kegs, taps and c02 tank), 100's of bottles, 150 bottle wine rack, all kinds of carboys, primary's, heat belts, filter machine and all kinds of hoses and odds and ends.


----------



## wineinmd (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm no structural engineer, but those roof trusses look upside down to me. 

Also, nice score! I check Craigslist daily to see if I can find someone getting out of the hobby and selling things off for cheap.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> I'm no structural engineer, but those roof trusses look upside down to me.
> 
> Also, nice score! I check Craigslist daily to see if I can find someone getting out of the hobby and selling things off for cheap.



we had to turn them around to make more room


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 24, 2015)

One of the good thing is the SUN doesn't have a chance to shine much in, so it stays a bit cooler during our high temp days. Before I had it insulated the sun would really warm it up, now not so much. if we keep it closed off, it stays cool most of the day


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking good. Love the tile floor but it is bottle "unfriendly" so be careful! Looks like you still need a large workspace as well as a deep mop sink of sorts for cleaning bottles up etc. but coming along very nicely!


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks

It's not tiles, it's vinyl flooring. I did some more today. 

We do have a janitor tube and the water is plumbed to it and the drain is also hooked up. 

Working bench.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2015)

LOL looks like real tile in the pics. Good choice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks great! There are so many possibilities with this. I'm guessing you'll put a security system in it linked to your house.


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes security system is in the works. 

What possibilities? We are still in planning stage until done. 1 thing at a time


Thanks


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 28, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> LOL looks like real tile in the pics. Good choice!



My kitchen is 12" tile look alike click flooring. I love to fool people lol


----------



## arcticmonster (Jun 30, 2015)

the girlfriend is off for the summer and started doing some of the finishing touches to the work area


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks great!!


----------



## arcticmonster (Jul 3, 2015)

Few more pics


----------

